# My new canvas...



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

The wifes nagged me long enough to get an image done in large canvas, so I finally got it in a 4ft x 3ft gallery canvas, it arrived today 

This was take on my D80 a few years ago.



















Crop of 1st image:


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Very nice Gary lovely photo, I really want to get a few of my photo's put onto canvas, may I ask where you got it done?


----------



## jimbo1 (Nov 24, 2007)

that looks great!

where did you get blow-ups from - online?


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Despite the poor reviews, I got it from Outlook Images. £50 cheaper than most


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

I thought I was looking at the picture in our living room - stunning photograph. Ours is just a cheap production print though


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks lovely....I wont upset you and tell you how much it costs to print one though. 

One of our wide format resellers has a bid contract going with Xpress Art who do all this and use Xerox kit....


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

nick_mcuk said:


> Looks lovely....I wont upset you and tell you how much it costs to print one though.
> 
> One of our wide format resellers has a bid contract going with Xpress Art who do all this and use Xerox kit....


I can imagine what it will cost, it's a consumer market I'm afraid and I can't do it myself. I'm quite happy with what I paid, knowing it's unique is all the better.


----------



## AshD (Apr 27, 2006)

Looks good! Suits the room perfectly


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks really good and the colour is perfect


----------



## TurbochargedJJ (Dec 10, 2009)

excellent shot, colours match room great... but.... you're settee isn't straight with your wall... I know there must be a reason for it... (angled into the room) but it just upsets my OCD nature! hahaha


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

TurbochargedJJ said:


> excellent shot, colours match room great... but.... you're settee isn't straight with your wall... I know there must be a reason for it... (angled into the room) but it just upsets my OCD nature! hahaha


That's the Wifies idea, all the seats have an angled setting. It does makes the picture look squint, but I used a spirit level to hang it


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Looks really good Gary.

Now i'll have to take one worthy of going on my wall too :lol::lol:.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Looks sweet Gary, I'm sure I've seen that pic somewhere before ! 

Baz


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

A corker of a shot. :thumb:


Maxtor.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks for the comments; after nearly a year in this house looking at blank walls, it really hits you when you walk in


----------

